# Shopping for new RV/Camper - Please Read!!



## salty redneck (Jan 20, 2012)

Please don't make the same mistake I did.......if you value your sanity and hard earned money, DO NOT buy an RV or camper from [email protected] W0rld in Katy. This has been the most excruciating purchase in my life. To say their "customer service" sucks would be to imply that they had any in the first place. Oh they will kiss your posterior when you are wanting to buy a new RV, but getting warranty work/repairs done after you sign on the dotted line........well let's just say that if I go to hell, it's gonna be from cussing them. So many problems with poor service I just started ordering parts myself and fixing items that should have been done under warranty. Two years now and haven't called them until a broken window forced me to call about ordering a replacement. They called me back yesterday. Problem is I called them a month ago.........a freakin' month, and they are just getting around to calling me back?? Then when I express my dis-satisfaction with their timeliness, they cop an attitude with me. I spent $85K+ on a toy hauler, and can't even get the respect of a phone call to notify me they are too busy to help me. I wouldn't send someone to buy there that I didn't even like. BTW this is my 4th camper in over 20 years of camping, and never have seen such arrogance and disrespect for the customer. Go to Camper City in Victoria if you are close enough. I've bought two there, and the Merklingers are awesome people, who stand behind the products they sell and live in the community they serve. If that's too far, find a small family owned business, even if you have to spend a little more. You'll thank me when it's time to get it worked on, and trust me, you'll need to have it worked on............campers are worse than boats!! LOL


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I have heard the same about Camping World RV purchase. Does not matter where.
Must be corporate policy. Just sell, don't worry about customers.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Camping Worlds reputation for bad service is well known throughout the RV community. It all comes down from the top. Their CEO has expressed his dislike for RV'ers several times. I respect his wishes and take my business elsewhere.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

If this was your first RV purchase I would cut you some slack, but with all due respect, and I do mean all due respect......did you not do ANY research on CW before you dropped 85k with them? Here is what I found after doing a less than 5 second search on Google. This right here would have steered me clear of that dump. Sadly, this is par for the course for this company across the US, this is SOP for most of their locations.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Anyways, here is some advice for you. Most people don't know this but you can take your RV to any independent shop that is certified to do warranty work on your brand. Here is a place that I use while under warranty so I don't have to jack with a dealer.

http://www.rvmastersinc.com/

And here is a list of reviews for RV repair facilities. 
http://www.rvservicereviews.com/Sta...D=&ZipCode=&Miles=&SearchState=&KeywordState=


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't go next door to Holiday World expecting anything different. They can't find their rear end with both hands. Unless of course something has changed in the last year. 
I use an independent shop. Find one that is authorized service/warranty for your brands of appliances. They can do warranty repairs on it better than the dealer anyway. 
But my understanding is the dealer is the only one that can do warranty work on the structure itself. Maybe if you have a brand that has no local dealer you might work a deal with the manufacturer to have an independent shop work on it.
On the Keystone RV forum there is a CW in west Texas that gets good reviews. I think there is a mix of franchised and company owned CW's, so you pays your money and you takes your chance.
We may buy another RV and I would have no problem buying from Holiday World or CW, but based on what I have experienced, I wouldn't return there for any service. I would pay out of pocket unless it was major.
We're on the east side and have used Channelview RV on I-10 for 30 years. Good people.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

salty ******* said:


> Please don't make the same mistake I did.......if you value your sanity and hard earned money, DO NOT buy an RV or camper from [email protected] W0rld in Katy. This has been the most excruciating purchase in my life. To say their "customer service" sucks would be to imply that they had any in the first place. Oh they will kiss your posterior when you are wanting to buy a new RV, but getting warranty work/repairs done after you sign on the dotted line........well let's just say that if I go to hell, it's gonna be from cussing them. So many problems with poor service I just started ordering parts myself and fixing items that should have been done under warranty. Two years now and haven't called them until a broken window forced me to call about ordering a replacement. They called me back yesterday. Problem is I called them a month ago.........a freakin' month, and they are just getting around to calling me back?? Then when I express my dis-satisfaction with their timeliness, they cop an attitude with me. I spent $85K+ on a toy hauler, and can't even get the respect of a phone call to notify me they are too busy to help me. I wouldn't send someone to buy there that I didn't even like. BTW this is my 4th camper in over 20 years of camping, and never have seen such arrogance and disrespect for the customer. Go to Camper City in Victoria if you are close enough. I've bought two there, and the Merklingers are awesome people, who stand behind the products they sell and live in the community they serve. If that's too far, find a small family owned business, even if you have to spend a little more. You'll thank me when it's time to get it worked on, and trust me, you'll need to have it worked on............campers are worse than boats!! LOL


If you had a great experience in Victoria, why change dealerships?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I've heard about some very unfortunate dealings with that place.


----------



## detnight (Jan 31, 2012)

Isn't the CEO the one who said if you voted for Trump he does not need your business.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

If the CW CEO does not like RV people why is he in that type of business? Wrong CEO in charge? RV people pays his salary with purchase. No selling RV or parts to RV people, no job. I guess he just likes the dollar.


----------

